# Can Lights & Sloped Ceilings



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I think your only adjustment opportunity with a remodel can on a sloped ceiling is through the use of a gimbal/eyeball trim. The only cans that have integral sloped ceiling compensation are new construction, to my knowledge. But I've been wrong before, probably even earlier today.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

They make slope ceiling cans. For example:

https://www.atgstores.com/recessed-lighting-trims/progress-lighting-p8004-8-25-in-sloped-recessed-lighting-trim_2051109.html?gclid=CKjEoOiK1cgCFYJqfgodZrsNfw&af=2615&[email protected]:20151022025856:s


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

And following Dan's link I find this one:
https://www.atgstores.com/can-light...scent-housing-recessed-can-light_g249693.html
So there ya go, I was wrong. Just then.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> And following Dan's link I find this one: https://www.atgstores.com/can-lights/progress-lighting-p745-ic-6-in-sloped-incandescent-housing-recessed-can-light_g249693.html So there ya go, I was wrong. Just then.


Yes...found similar online as well, but, seem to be a fixed pitch. I want the lamp to point straight down, like you can do with a new construction housing. Sorry to be dumb on this...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

RunningSparky said:


> Yes...found similar online as well, but, seem to be a fixed pitch. I want the lamp to point straight down, like you can do with a new construction housing. Sorry to be dumb on this...


The max pitch that I'm aware of is 12x12. [ 12" over 12" up -- ie 45 degrees ]

Keep that in mind.

If this is new construction -- they exist -- it would appear that every single major player has such a 'can.'

If this is to be retrofit -- you're going to very, very, likely cut out a hole so big that you can rough it in as if it were new construction... IF the slope is severe.

You might phone Ruud. They have a strong reputation for taking phone calls... and an extensive line. :thumbsup:

http://www.e-conolight.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=sloped+can+lights

Check out the link. :thumbsup:

I work the commercial end of the street -- so I just don't have to deal with residential materials... much. :no:

_Keep track lighting in the back of your mind. It can tolerate -- cost effectively -- just about anything._


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Juno sells two types of sloped old work cans, sloped and super sloped, and the socket adjust in them to have the bulb face down


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of the time in this day and age I just use normal ones and LED adjustable trims.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I would just use an led eyeball trim. They don't look bad.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Most of the time in this day and age I just use normal ones and LED adjustable trims.


Good option...he wants LED lamp. Do you have a brand or link that you have had success with in the past?


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:



> I would just use an led eyeball trim. They don't look bad.


Agree...tried to go the eyeball route, he wasn't too crazy if the look, but could still be an option.


----------



## Xelas (Oct 4, 2015)

RunningSparky said:


> Agree...tried to go the eyeball route, he wasn't too crazy if the look, but could still be an option.


Halo has fairly good LED gimbal + LED driver (buy separately). I used short cans (more expensive than normal, tall cans!) to fit more insulation over them in vaulted ceiling space between rafters, then just slapped gimball trim + LED. Easy peasy. I think they can tilt to about 30 degrees or so. The trim works in old and new construction cans, and the LED drivers come with Edison Screw--> LED adapters, but these are not complaint to use (but perfectly safe) if you need to pass Californa Prop 24.


----------



## Xelas (Oct 4, 2015)

Xelas said:


> Halo has fairly good LED gimbal + LED driver (buy separately). I used short cans (more expensive than normal, tall cans!) to fit more insulation over them in vaulted ceiling space between rafters, then just slapped gimball trim + LED. Easy peasy. I think they can tilt to about 30 degrees or so. The trim works in old and new construction cans, and the LED drivers come with Edison Screw--> LED adapters, but these are not complaint to use (but perfectly safe) if you need to pass Californa Prop 24.


 Forgot to add - Home Depot carries them in California.


----------

